# 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. Now offering free shipping!



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wanted to take a second and drop everybody on VWVortex and Fourtitude a line, as we (2point5) are a new sponsor of these sites. I (Matt Turner) personally have been around on VWVortex for many, many years (as 1.8tuner), so it's exciting to renew my presence here as a source for information not only on our product, but on any VW/Audi-related audio system information you guys are hunting for. I've been in the car audio industry for fifteen years or so and have done almost everything possible to every car imaginable, so I may be of help to some of you who are scratching your heads about some technical problem. Feel free to ask away! Some of you may have heard of our product, but many may not have, so here's some information. If you've already heard about us, then skip ahead...

The spec.dock is essentially an integrated dock for your iPod that is designed and manufactured to fit specifically into an available vehicle recess such as an ashtray, change tray or cupholder. For example, our spec.dock for the MKIV VW fits in the OEM ashtray location just like the factory ashtray insert does and allows you to dock your iPod for charging, audio and control from the factory or an aftermarket radio. The spec.docks allow for the use of any size iPod and are especially effective when used with an iPhone as they cradle the device and keep it right in front of you so you can see who is calling...There's a lot more detailed information on the website - http://www.specdock.com, so check it out! Our docks can be ordered packaged with interface solutions from companies such as DICE, Dension and USASpec depending on the vehicle model, or can be equipped to connect to many aftermarket radios as well. We're currently offering free shipping via a promotional code listed in our banner ad above, which is fship if you don't feel like refreshing the page multiple times to see the ad...

Again, please feel free to get in touch with me with any and all questions regarding our product or any other audio-related questions. I'm here to answer all the questions I can!!

_Modified by [email protected] at 4:51 PM 10-12-2007_


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:00 PM 10-12-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... ([email protected])*

Here's a photo of the MKIV dock...


----------



## jh6cd6d3ck (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... ([email protected])*

Does the iPod display light up while playing with a factory radio setup? I see it is dark in the picture you have there. Also, on your website I do not see it being lit on any of the pics. 
I have an 02 Jetta (early model, with wiring similar to 01) with Monsoon. It has a single DIN tape, with an additional single din CD selector thingy, AND a CD changer. I don't really care about the CD player or changer, so they could come out if need be. I have a 60GB video iPod, but I really want to use my iPhone. 
I would LOVE to know all the nitty-gritty details of how this works and what I could expect for function from this while using the iPhone.
On a seprate note, aside from using a high to low level adapter, is there any way to get a low level out for an amp for a sub?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... (jh6cd6d3ck)*

The iPod display does light up while using the interface - we just don't photograph the display lit up in most cases because the auto shutter speed and ISO on the camera would make the photo dark...You can set the iPod's display backlight to stay on all the time or for a set duration just like if the iPod was not connected to anything at all. This includes the iPhone as well.

On your OEM setup, you would disconnect the factory changer from the back of the slave CD player and connect the interface there. The iPod interface basically replaces the CD changer in the system. Once connected, you will have control over the iPod's basic features - track up/down, ff/rew and direct selection of the first five playlists (which do not have to be named anything in particular). You ALSO will be able to use the iPod and iPhone directly to choose music - their controls are not locked out or reduced at all while docked.

So, most of the time, you would choose a playlist, artist, album, song, etc using the iPod/iPhone and then would track through your selection using the factory radio controls. If you need any more info, please don't hesitate to ask.

As for your amplifier question, most amplifiers either have speaker-level inputs built in or are capable of accepting a hi-level signal through the low-level RCA input jacks. If speaker-level inputs are not available on your particular amp, in most cases you can cut RCAs and solder them to the OEM speaker outputs and then plug these RCAs directly into the amplifier's low-level input. Some amplifiers (JL Audio in particular) actually have a switch designed to tell the RCA inputs if you are inputting high or low-level signal into the RCAs.

Lastly, since you have a Monsoon setup, you can actually catch signal coming out of the radio and into the factory amplifier as well, but the two prior suggestions will work better...



_Modified by [email protected] at 3:44 PM 10-15-2007_


----------



## jh6cd6d3ck (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... ([email protected])*

If I get a setup for the single-din head unit for my early 02, how much of a bother is it to change it to an 04 double-din unit later? Is it just a cable switch or is it an entirely new kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... (jh6cd6d3ck)*

Good question. The interface we supply for the MKIV Volkswagen has both the old-style and new-style radio connectors on it, so you would simply connect the other plug to the back of the Double-DIN if you swapped radios at a later date. The functionality would be the same as it is on the older radio....


----------



## jh6cd6d3ck (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... ([email protected])*

So it is a single cable with double connectors on it? Sort of a Y adapter? The reason I am asking is I may end up doing a complete engine swap, which would swap out the wire harness, which I guess would change the radio interface as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... (jh6cd6d3ck)*

That's it precisely. Volkswagen didn't change the protocol for their external devices such as CD changers or iPod interfaces, but they did change the connector on the back of the radio for these devices, so the interface manufacturer simply put both connectors paralleled together on the harness. You'd be fine with either radio. The motor swap sounds interesting...VR6 to 1.8t?


----------



## jh6cd6d3ck (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... ([email protected])*

2.8 to full R32


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... (jh6cd6d3ck)*

Nice...


----------



## 99glsdude (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... ([email protected])*

i have a 99.5 jetta and the iphone what adapter/package thing would i need to purchase


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... (99glsdude)*

You would want to purchase the http://stores.homestead.com/2p...l.bok or the http://stores.homestead.com/2p...l.bok, depending on wether or not you want to be able to control your iPod from the factory steering wheel (if you have them) or radio controls. The less expensive model just passes the audio into your factory radio (while charging the iPod), while the more expensive one allows you some control over the iPod from your factory controls (plus charging) as well as the ability to choose music from the iPod itself. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... ([email protected])*

Just placed my order last night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to get it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... (GTi_4_Life)*

We saw your order come through last night. Thanks for the business, and we'll get this out to you right away...Please let me know if you have any questions before, during or after the installation.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... ([email protected])*

I there a way I can buy the dock without any electronics. I have a Clarion head unit which has its own cable for the Ipod. I would like to use it with your doc. Can I buy the dock only?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... (Notabora2)*

Notabora,
The most effective way to do what you are describing would be to send us the Clarion cable you are currently using so that we could equip a dock with it and send the completed piece back to you. If you do not currently have the Clarion cable, we can supply that for you. The total cost would be the standard $99 for the dock plus shipping if you supply the cable. If we were to provide the cable, I'd need to know which Clarion head unit you're using to make sure that we got the correct parts for integration of the spec.dock into your system and could give you a price based on that. Please let me know what you think...


----------



## Toby16custom (May 16, 2006)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... (Midwesterner)*

hey how about a mKIII ipod dock?


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... ([email protected])*

re: @ Matt 2.5,
I currently have the ipod /clarion cable for my radio. I can mail it too you. Do I need to provide anything else? I have been using the cable in my car but I can remove it for shipping without a problem. If I ship this to you, would your product cost me 99 with or without shipping? Also how long do you need to make this for my car(2000 Jetta IV) upon receiving this cable?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... (Midwesterner)*

Midwesterner,
Nice work! We would have to equip one of our docks with the Blitzsafe cable you are planning on using to make it a plug and play installation. You would simply ship us your cable and we would ship back to you the completed dock with your cable integrated. Please let me know what you think. In the near future, our docks will have a female receptacle like you how in your photos, but out new cable design isn't quite ready for production. We'll likely have these somewhere toward the middle of the coming year.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... (Toby16custom)*

Toby,
I haven't looked too hard recently at the MKIII console, but seem to remember there not really being an ideal spot for a spec.dock in there. Perhaps you could post a few photos of potential spots? Thanks...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... (Notabora2)*

Notabora,
That would be ideal. The dock would cost you $99 (using the cable you'd provide) with free return shipping as part of the promotion we're doing as an advertiser here. We typically ship the spec.dock product out the same day we receive your cable and the free return shipping is FedEx Ground...If you'd like to proceed, you can email me directly ([email protected]) so we can generate an invoice and send it out to you as well as nail down the details. Talk to you soon!


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... ([email protected])*

Matt, that sounds great but there is one issue. I am a soldiers stationed overseas and I can only receive packages via USPS. IS there a possibility that you can make an exception for me on the shipping?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... (Notabora2)*

Notabora,
Absolutely. In your particular case, you wouldn't be ordering through the store anyway as yours is a more custom application. We'd be sending you an invoice via email with a pay now button on it, so we can modify the shipping for you as well. Just make sure to provide the billing and shipping addresses to me at [email protected], as well as your preferred email address, and I can get everything going for you...


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... ([email protected])*

Just got my kit today for my 2004 GTi 1.8T. This kit is awesome! Only took me an hour to install everything, and it looks like a factory fit. Controls work perfectly with my iPod Touch! Thanks for everything! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: 2point5 spec.dock - iPod dock for Volkswagen and Audi. ... (GTi_4_Life)*

Any pics for his post? I'll be sending out my cable to get modified shortly too. I'm excited!


----------



## westbethesda_passat (Feb 10, 2004)

I've been keeping an eye on spec.dock for a little while since it seems like the best solution for what I need. But I really just need to know if this will work on a 2002 Passat...I feel like it should, but there's nothing on the website indicating the Passat is one of the covered models.
Please let me know! Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (westbethesda_passat)*

Westbethesda,
We do have a package that will work for the Passat, but the spec.dock locates in the center console cupholder on that model (see image). The interface portion functions exactly like all our other VW packages, with track up/down, ff/rew and simple playlist selecton as well as providing charging and control from the iPod itself as well. Please let me know what you think...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (vwsocal)*

I PM'd you...


----------



## westbethesda_passat (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hi matt, thanks for the info! 
i'm just curious if the model you showed me is the one that is listed as the "2006 and up" models on the website, and also, if the models that are linkable to the ashtray that are 1999-2005 will work in my 2002 B5.5 Passat. 
Thanks! -alex
ps: i would have sent this via IM/PM, but unfortch, my browser is being a bit wonky...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (westbethesda_passat)*

Westbethesda,
The model on the site is for B6 Passats, but also fits in the cupholder. Yours isn't on the site yet, but I think I may go ahead and put it up there to simplify things. The ashtray models (at least for Volkswagen) only apply to the MKIV Golf, Jetta, GTI, GLI, R32, etc. Unfortunately, the Passat's auto trans mechanism goes right under the ashtray, making cable routing currently nearly impossible. We may develop a model for the B5 and B5.5 in the coming year, but currently the cupholder piece I showed you is our only option for those vehicles. Let me know what you think...


----------

